# HOW TO FISH THE BIG LAGOON and other beaches



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

My birthday is 9/12 and I'm coming to see yall. Me and the family will be coming down this weekend as long as the hurricane goes west, we will be campingat the Big Lagoon Park. We have a fair amount of experience fishing down there but always need more advice. I'm bringing tons of gear from big spinning rigs med. and small spinner and a few fly rods and a kayak or two. I'm sure we'll spend a good amount of time on the Pensacola pier, and think I got a good handle on what to do there. But really need to know what to do around the Big Lagoon I've never caught any red fish and would like to get a few to grill. Also I'm bring my girlfriend and her 8 y/o who has only caught 7 fish in his life really want him to reel em' in untill his arm wears out. I also want him to catch or see me catch a shark. So basically that is it any advise would be greatlly appreicated. 

What ? Where ? When ? How?

Thank You

'


----------

